# Space?



## mcjones (Jun 5, 2008)

PanhandalOffshore fishing Nation

My nameis Clay (age 42) and I am owner ofWhaler 25' Conquest...I will be on family vacationin Destin June 7-14th. I am going to leave boat at home this due to ha$$al factor.Anyone having space as crew or passager let me know, on private or charter boat, who wants someone relaible to split some cost/beer/gas with.

Email - [email protected]m

Tight lines!


----------

